# Need Patchouli mixing ideas?



## Lbrown123 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have a few bottles of Patchouli and am in need of ideas on combinations. I don't think I want to use it straight. As soon as I use some of these up I can order more! I have already done an orange/Patchouli.


----------



## green soap (Feb 9, 2014)

I see you are from Louisiana so maybe you cook?  Could you cook without garlic?  For me making scent blends without patchouli would be like trying to cook without garlic.  I put it in everything.  I have to hold back cause not all my customers like it.  

Blend it with mint and eucalyptus, with rose, vanilla, sandalwood, chocolate, ylang ylang, tangerine, ....everything is made better with patchouli, just like everything is made better with garlic.  Except ice cream.  So maybe some things don't go with patchouli?  

I was talking about patchouli EO, never used the FO.  However, the same blends might work.  FOs could vary a lot, so you might want to mention the supplier and maybe someone here is familiar with that specific FO and can offer more suggestions.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 10, 2014)

I really like lavender and patch.


----------



## lsg (Feb 10, 2014)

Cassia .2 oz
Rose Geranium .6 oz
Patchouli 2.3 oz
Ylang Ylang III .4 oz 

Have you tried http://www.soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php

You will need to register to access the forums


----------



## Lbrown123 (Feb 10, 2014)

Those all sound like wonderful ideas. I have FO from both BB and WSP. Neither is extremely strong. Ill say I never thought about using Chocolate with Patchouli. I have a cousin that loves the stuff! I do need to branch out and start mixing some scents! Any other thoughts on mixing fragrances? What about mixing different brands? Is that ok?


----------



## clhigh29 (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm really going to follow this post ... I need all the help I can get with patchouli.  My husband abhors it, saying "it reminds him of when women used it to cover up bo."  Nobody in my house seems to like it, so I have to find a way to use it without it being the prominent scent.  Thanks Lbrown123 for starting this thread.


----------



## cmzaha (Feb 10, 2014)

Like Green Soap, I tend to use it in most eo blends. Grapefruit, litsea patch is one I am also fond of, cederwood and patch and the list goes on....Patch EO is a good anchor. I use a good aged dark patch and do make straight patch soaps. Not a lot of customers like it but I have a few that buy nothing but pure patch. In fact I am just getting ready to send out emails trying to find a coop since I am down to my last lb. It also goes into some of my trouble formulas as patch is beneficial for the skin. When I have a spot that heal I use it neet on the spot. Nope I am not prescribing or recommending, it just works for me


----------



## MadMadamMim (Feb 10, 2014)

It seems patchouli is a love it or hate it scent.  I love it!  My favorite combinations are with lavender and orange.  Ylang ylang pairs nicely with it for a more exotic/sultry scent.


----------



## AshPea (Feb 10, 2014)

I've used it with lavender and it remains my favorite smelling soap so far. I used more lavender than patchouli, don't remember the exact ratio though. I also made a solid perfume with lav, patch and grapefruit that smells like fruity pebbles (the cereal), probably would be nicer as a soap than a perfume


----------



## judymoody (Feb 10, 2014)

What doesn't go with patchouli?!

I mostly use EO but BB's Chocolate Espresso fragrance oil is divine with patch.

Some good blenders: lavender, citrus (especially orange and lime), cedarwood, frankincense, sandalwood (FO, I can't/won't buy the real stuff for soap), vanilla, rose, rose geranium.  To follow the garlic analogy, if you use patch at 10% of your fragrance it will deepen and strengthen that fragrance even if it doesn't smell overtly like patch in the finished product.

If you want to splurge - cardamom, patch and sandalwood blend is divine.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 10, 2014)

For someone who hated it and wasn't ever going to use it, I can't do without it! It's wonderful for taking the "edge" off an eo or fo that's too sweet. Or to add warmer depth to warm or musky scents. I use either sweet patchouli fo or light patchouli eo. Works beautifully with honeycomb, orange, vanilla, Morocco spice, Sandalwood.


----------



## MadMadamMim (Feb 11, 2014)

Mmmmm, honey and patchouli together... I like that idea, Miz Jenny!


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 11, 2014)

My next stout soap is going to be patchouli honeycomb.


----------



## green soap (Feb 14, 2014)

I would not think to serve garlic as a dish on its own, and I had not tried patchouli by itself until fairly recently. 

I did a small batch and it sold right away.  The scent also surprised me, I can only describe it as smelling deeply earthy but clean and comforting.  

I am out an one of my best customers complained about it.  I must make more, just 100% patchouli.

I think garlic can also be roasted and served in its own right.  I'll try that too.


----------



## Lbrown123 (Feb 22, 2014)

I made the chocolate expresso with patchouli this morning! It does smell good! I also used it to test a lard recipe for my husband since patchouli has such great healing properties. I used 1 oz of EO and the rest fragrance. Hope he likes it but if not another in my pile!


----------

